# Will my wife do well as a model?



## dvduval (Aug 17, 2007)

Please look at these recent photos, and let me know what you think:
http://www.atlantadancesport.com/photos/index.php?c=4


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 17, 2007)

dvduval said:


> Please look at these recent photos, and let me know what you think:
> http://www.atlantadancesport.com/photos/index.php?c=4


 
She has a lovely face. I think the makeup should be toned down a bit. As women age, harsh makeup makes them look even older. She needs to watch her expressions, though, as her face can look a bit harsh in certain angles. I would like to see more of her showing a smile.  

Are you asking if she should be a model as a career, or model for you?


----------



## dvduval (Aug 18, 2007)

People always tell here she should be a model and I just wondered what you thought. Of course, she can always model for me.


----------



## Anita (Aug 18, 2007)

She has a very harsh (manly) looking face and the pink color just doesn't look right. The other photos are either blurry or she is looking away from the camer so you can't tell.

I think she would look much better if she grew her hair out. Her face needs to be framed with hair.


----------



## jenie_penny (Aug 18, 2007)

I thnk your wife looks very beautiful, but the lighting isn't doing justice


----------



## Artograph (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree with those who say _she_ is beautiful (she doesn't need to change a thing!!)  ....but the lighting, or lack of it......not great.

;O)


----------



## dvduval (Aug 18, 2007)

The photos you see were for ballroom dancing, and we were inside a dance studio, but hopefully we will do another shoot and get a portfolio together. I appreciate your feedback. 

She has always wanted to do this, and I want to support her in her endeavor.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 18, 2007)

Try finding a good agent and go from there.  It'll save you tons of time and wasted motion.


----------

